# [Wet Thumb Forum]-General photography tips



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Those are one of the best links and information sources on the web about aquarium photography.

Credits go to all the owners. Thanks









[*]Randy's Aquarium Photography

[*]Max Photo (fellow member from cichlid forum - excellent pictures

[*]Photographing your aquarium

[*]Home aquarium photography

[*]Digitial photography and aquarium

[*]Depth of field calculator (for advance users)

[*]Mark Plonsky and his macro photography

Join as at www.njas.net









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Fri October 31 2003 at 07:24 PM.]


----------

